# ESVA Oct 4-5



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

Fished the Eastern Shore and managed to deck some fish.
Puppies in the 22-23" range, specs @ 16", dink flounders @ 14" and stripers (not pictured) @14-17".


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

Nice.


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

2nd or 3rd place slam in a certain tourney the weekend before. That's where I fished it but the conditions were a little "different"


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great work! Congrats on the catch.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Losta spots on that pup. Pretty work


----------

